# Wrong settings



## SteveEllis (Nov 15, 2005)

Set the shutter to a slow rather than high speed







And a pan that went utterly wrong


----------



## rallyxe (Nov 16, 2005)

that second one makes me feel reeeeeeally hungover and i haven't even drank anything for weeks


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey. Cool. My pans ALL look like that! I am not alone! Goodie! 
I have never so far managed to get ANY good pan in my life!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 17, 2005)

oh how cool are these!!!
you may think they look like crap... but gawd... I love em!! If ya cropped a bit off the top of both... ahh i reckon they're choice.


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 17, 2005)

Meysha, I cant see it myself, feel free to edit them and show us what you mean


----------



## rylos (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the ducks. It's sort of surreal, looks like a watercolor artsy-fartsy painting. Hang it in the right gallery and you're rich!

The pan may be blurry, but you gotta admit, it has feeling to it. Gives it some soul.


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 18, 2005)

rylos said:
			
		

> I like the ducks. It's sort of surreal, looks like a watercolor artsy-fartsy painting. Hang it in the right gallery and you're rich!


 
   

I could do with some money, do you know an artsy fartsy Gallery that lets in anybody?

I need some sort of catchy title


----------



## FlightShadow (Nov 20, 2005)

how about "blurry ducks":thumbup:

lol...I stared at the pan a little too long, now I have a headache:lmao:


----------



## terri (Nov 21, 2005)

The top one does work, somehow. It has an Impressionistic feel.  I like it!


----------



## df3photo (Nov 21, 2005)

I think im having a seizure now...


----------



## slickhare (Dec 5, 2005)

i actually think that the second one is quite cool!


----------



## stingray (Dec 5, 2005)

i don't mind either really.. you're obviously not happy with the top one, but i wouldn't stop and go, wow that's a bad photo if i saw it just leafing through something... as for the second one.. yeah.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 5, 2005)

rallyxe said:
			
		

> that second one makes me feel reeeeeeally hungover and i haven't even drank anything for weeks


  Hey, I feel so, too. It's strange I think... lol...


----------

